# Fürth Alte veste



## z3ro (7. August 2017)

Guten morgen,

ich habe einen Appell an die Allgemeinheit.

Nachdem ich nicht weiß wer seine Trinkflaschen direkt neben einer Strecke entsorgt oder auch beim großen Krater direkt am Waldrand sein kaputtes Fahrradschloß, Cola Dosen, Chips Tüten etc. entsorgt.

Muss ich diesen Unmut einfach mal los werden, da ich diese We einen halben Rucksack voll Müll mitgenommen habe.

Wie hirnlos ist das? Mich wundert es nicht das sich Menschen über Radfahrer [emoji468] aufregen wenn sie den Wald vermüllen.

Also nehmt euren Mist mit!!!

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. August 2017)

Wenn die Ferien vorbei sind, wird da oben auch der Müll wieder weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.m. murdock (22. August 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wenn die Ferien vorbei sind, wird da oben auch der Müll wieder weniger.


Macht es leider nicht besser.
Grade am großen Loch kann man bei jeder Tour 'nen halben Rucksack mit aus dem Wald nehmen.


----------

